# Rose Bowl - Today is the day...



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2015)

We find out who's a real contender and who's a pretender.

I hope like heck my Noles have used this last month to get healthy and worked on putting all their game-planning and talent together to come out the gate firing on all cylinders. 

I think Jameis being cleared of all charges in the CoC hearing is gonna be a huge weight off his shoulders. He played like the Winston of 2013 against Tech and if he comes out like that I'm not worried at all about this game. When locked in, Jameis is head and shoulders above Mariota in my opinion. 

Remains to be seen what kind of meaningful snaps we get out of Lawrence-Stample but getting him back after we thought he was done for the year should be a huge confidence boost to the DL which is probably our thinnest position group. I'll be happy if we can get 15-20 solid snaps out of him as that could make a big difference in outcome of this game. 

Nobody is gonna stop Mariota and the Ducks but if FSU can simply limit them effectively and score like they did against GT in the ACCCG I think FSU pulls it off. 

I may be eating crow tonight but I can't pick against FSU after they've come back from the dead time and time again this year.

I've got FSU 45-38


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 1, 2015)

I wish Oregon's CB was healthy. I'd like to see them both with all their best players, simply because it would make a better game. 

I think 45-38 is probably dead on. I have no clue who will win though. I do know this though, I'm super excited to have a playoff at this level.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Should be a good one. 



Go Noles!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 1, 2015)

We're now healthy at D-line, LB, RB, and we've got our O-line worked out.  I have a feeling we put it on them.  I'm picking us and OSU in the final.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> I think Jameis being cleared of all charges in the CoC hearing is gonna be a huge weight off his shoulders. He played like the Winston of 2013 against Tech and if he comes out like that I'm not worried at all about this game. When locked in, Jameis is head and shoulders above Mariota in my opinion.



This will be the key to the game. Winston will need to have a stellar night.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd love to see FSU get throttled, but they have just found a way to win all season. I don't think they will lose to Oregon. Should be a good game!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Corso picked Oregon. I'm feeling much better about this game now. 

It looks like I'll be at work during the game.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This will be the key to the game. Winston will need to have a stellar night.



I think he will. At times this year he's looked like he's in a fog, who wouldn't be given all the negative stuff surrounding him? I look for him to come out and light it up on a big stage.

But since the CoC hearing he's seemed looser, more at ease in his press conferences. I would be too if I was finally cleared once and for all of something I didn't do. That had to be nerve-racking.


----------



## pnome (Jan 1, 2015)

FSU blows them out 73 - 0

You heard it here first.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

pnome said:


> FSU blows them out 73 - 0
> 
> You heard it here first.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

I may be wrong but I have a feeling FSU is going to get exposed in this one. All they've done is win but I think it's going to take a lights out effort to win this one


----------



## alphachief (Jan 1, 2015)

TTB...Fellow Nole fans!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

Bout that time


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 1, 2015)

The Grandaddy of Em all!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Have a ball out their chief. Hope things work out for you


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks cold by the way your dressed


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

3 and out. FSU defense has showed already


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Guys, here's to a good game! Hopefully it's an injury free game and decided by the teams and not a stupid call by the ref's!

Congrats Nole's for getting there! Enjoy the Rose Bowl! I'm JEALOUS!

And Go Ducks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Good start for the Nollies.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

Must be nice having a good field goal kicker


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> We find out who's a real contender and who's a pretender.
> 
> I hope like heck my Noles have used this last month to get healthy and worked on putting all their game-planning and talent together to come out the gate firing on all cylinders.
> 
> ...



Did you really think he would be anything but cleared in that sham of an investigation.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2015)

Knee was down...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Did you really think he would be anything but cleared in that sham of an investigation.



Cleared... Hah...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey look-auburns Defense changed uniforms and are playing for Florida state today too


T


----------



## pnome (Jan 1, 2015)

What game are these refs watching?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Well the idiot sec referees just cost FSU a touchdown 


T


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

pnome said:


> What game are these refs watching?



They're paid off by Alabama because they know they can't beat FSU


T


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Throwback said:


> They're paid off by Alabama because they know they can't beat FSU
> 
> 
> T





But, it was a bad non-call.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2015)

God-awful officiating so far


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 1, 2015)

They are letting the wr and db go at it.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Wife isn't happy


T


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

garbage make up call against Oregon. 5 calls in favor of the Tally trash for every one for the ducks.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2015)

FSUs luck runs out today...


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

ducks giving the emissary of the devil quarterback too much time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2015)

Duckz got some FINE cheerleaderzz !!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2015)

tcward said:


> FSUs luck runs out today...



Maybe not....


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duckz got some FINE cheerleaderzz !!!



Yep.......


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 1, 2015)

Good half of football. Looking forward to the next half. Hope the Ducks can hold on


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Not to bad so far. More of a game than I thought it would be


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duckz got some FINE cheerleaderzz !!!



This^^^


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Where's bull hockey?



T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Let's Go Noles! TDs instead of FGs in the 2nd half.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> But, it was a bad non-call.



When O'leary got tackled in the end zone? Is that what you call it?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Go Dawks!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 1, 2015)

Quack quack


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Not to bad so far. More of a game than I thought it would be


Bama will be the blowout!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duckz got some FINE cheerleaderzz !!!




the one in my avatar is on this years squad.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Bama will be the blowout!



You think so? Have you watched OSU play this year. What is you basis for this. Oh wait I know Bama is from the mighty SEC west


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the one in my avatar is on this years squad.


You change your avy more than I change my underware
Matt. I like your Bama girl


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope the Ducks score 60.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You change your avy more than I change my underware
> Matt. I like your Bama girl



she will be back for the game.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

come on ducks keep your foot on the gas


----------



## pnome (Jan 1, 2015)

Not looking good.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2015)

38 Org. 20 FSU&#55357;&#56875;


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> When O'leary got tackled in the end zone? Is that what you call it?



Yes.  A bad non-call on the refs part.  Doubt there's a conspiracy goin' on.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking like the rout is on....


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2015)

39 Osu20 Fsu


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2015)

39-20. Ducks are starting to look decent.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

please rush the felon ducks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Ain't looking good at this point. Let's go Noles


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

yikes


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2015)

Never seen that play before.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

oh my


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Turn out the lights, the party's over.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2015)

I love it......


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Winston should've wiped that garlic butter from his hands before that play!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh I love it.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 1, 2015)

Jameis don't fumble da crab legs doh...........


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

Payback is hades for these bandwagoneer fsu patsies that have no ties to the school. They just liked to watch a winner. Wah wah. Cry me a river.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Winston should've wiped that garlic butter from his hands before that play!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Un believable.....


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Never seen that play before.



One of the best plays I've seen......


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Payback is hades for these bandwagoneer fsu patsies that have no ties to the school. They just liked to watch a winner. Wah wah. Cry me a river.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Jameis don't fumble da crab legs doh...........



That was such a simpsons move. How athletic lol


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

Did anybody just cAtch the exchange on the sideline between Jimbo and Winston? That was entertaining


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

What do you Noles think about JW showing up your HC on national TV? I wouldn't respect my coach either if I were JW.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2015)

Isn't publix's color green?  Winston should know how to get away.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

yikes 2.0


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2015)

Winston and fisher coming unglued��
And this bout to get ugly


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

another turnover. Wow. I love it


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2015)

Heck yea......


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

I think this game is OVA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> That was such a simpsons move. How athletic lol



The run may be over but FSU has accomplished more in 29 games than the Miss schools combined. 




At least I can take my vacation day for the 12th out now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

riprap said:


> Isn't publix's color green?  Winston should know how to get away.



lol


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Turn overs will kill your chances every time. I here the fat lady getting ready


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

This is awesome. The school, the program, the PD,   the State's attorney and anyone else who is associated with these clowns deserves this


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Payback is hades for these bandwagoneer fsu patsies that have no ties to the school. They just liked to watch a winner. Wah wah. Cry me a river.



Ok Georgia Tech. Can we play Miss St tomorrow?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2015)

Karma for the hood rats from Tallahassee!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Turn overs will kill your chances every time. I here the fat lady getting ready



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=829397


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Well the idiot sec referees just cost FSU a touchdown
> 
> 
> T



And I guess they caused those 5-6 fumbles. One was a roll 6.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

Payback is hades. Fsu fans are among the worst. you reap what you sow, son.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 1, 2015)

quack attack is on! Winston wants the 4 quarter to start get out of the third.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2015)

Osu another one


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

Blowout. The wheels have come off. Justice is served. See ya on the trail of tears noles. Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2015)

Ducks might hang 80 on em!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Payback is hades for these bandwagoneer fsu patsies that have no ties to the school. They just liked to watch a winner. Wah wah. Cry me a river.



your team sucked it up nicely yesterday too. still angry i see.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Embarrassing


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Bring on the Sugar Bowl. This one is done.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

This ^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Getting uglier.


----------



## srb (Jan 1, 2015)

*Let the good times roll.....*



fish hawk said:


> Ducks might hang 80 on em!!!



Priceless!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 1, 2015)

Roll tide!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2015)

At the beginning of the year, I figured Mariota would win the Heisman because he was the media darling.  I have to say though, he deserved it.  He has really impressed me tonight.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

FSU fans... Please see the Avatar bet thread!


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I hope the Ducks score 60.



Looks like you will get your wish.


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 1, 2015)

You're right southGAlefty, everyone in the nation definitely sees who the pretender is tonite....


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Payback is hades for these bandwagoneer fsu patsies that have no ties to the school. They just liked to watch a winner. Wah wah. Cry me a river.



Just switch the FSU with MSU and it fits for some others as well.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 1, 2015)

FSU=Pretenders. Finally exposed for who they were all season. Not too hard to come back and win vs. 6-6 teams each week. Sorry FSU fans, just speaking the truth. When your team gets rid of Jameis, I will begin to respect them again.

Just hope I don't have to say the same for my boys tonight about being pretenders. They gotta dynasty to uphold ya' know!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Payback is hades. Fsu fans are among the worst. you reap what you sow, son.



Which is exactly why you're Tech vs Missy St stays at the top. Go back to your hole cellar dweller.


----------



## Tentwing (Jan 1, 2015)

Fellas , surely no one is really surprised by how this game is playing out??

Tentwing


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

No way....


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 1, 2015)

THUG U going down hard and looks bad for the undefeated ACC Champ! NOT AGAIN TURN OVER!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2015)

5 turn overs in 18 minutes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Avatar of MY choosing!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be the 1st Nole to say we were exposed.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Roll tide!


....this bowl game is noting but a loss for FSU


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Payback is hades for these bandwagoneer fsu patsies that have no ties to the school. They just liked to watch a winner. Wah wah. Cry me a river.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> FSU=Pretenders.
> 
> Just hope I don't have to say the same for my boys tonight.



msu = wannabee pretenders


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2015)

66 people viewing this thread...51 members and 15 guestswatching the resident Nole faithful meltdown. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Payback is hades for these bandwagoneer fsu patsies that have no ties to the school.



Like you not attending mississippi state?  Exactly.


----------



## srb (Jan 1, 2015)

*No*



Tentwing said:


> Fellas , surely no one is really surprised by how this game is playing out??
> 
> Tentwing



And more noo...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll be the 1st Nole to say we were exposed.



you are a man of character


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll be the 1st Nole to say we were exposed.



Class right there


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

If I was a FL state fan I'd burn my colors.. I am embarrassed for you.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

*Good stuff...*

I think alot of people are enjoying this game.  Just saying


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Another goal! This Avatar bet is going to be EPIC! Stay tuned!!!.....


----------



## GAGE (Jan 1, 2015)

Loving every minute of it!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2015)

FSU how much more


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll be the 1st Nole to say we were exposed.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I hope the Ducks score 60.



Heck they might go 70


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 1, 2015)

Tentwing said:


> Fellas , surely no one is really surprised by how this game is playing out??
> 
> Tentwing



I am a little bit. The stops in the red zone were huge for Oregon in the first half. 

Then...the turnovers. .seems like everything is going wrong for FSU.  They're moving the ball...just can't get it over the hump.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2015)

72 people viewing this thread


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2015)

Noles need to start handing the ball off so they can run the clock out!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll be the 1st Nole to say we were exposed.





MCBUCK said:


> you are a man of character





CamoDawg85 said:


> Class right there



x2 on both of those.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2015)

......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Another goal! This Avatar bet is going to be EPIC! Stay tuned!!!.....



you deserve a good turn after all that mess you got in with Tennessee and tek this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> 72 people viewing this thread



Wait until this forum sees the Avatars!


----------



## maker4life (Jan 1, 2015)

Can't win championships without playing defense. When you can't play defense AND turn it over you get embarrassed.

Twenty nine in a row and a NC is a great run. Ready to start the next one!!!

Go Noles!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Payback is hades for these bandwagoneer fsu patsies that have no ties to the school. They just liked to watch a winner. Wah wah. Cry me a river.



What in the name of Sam does all that mean?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 1, 2015)

Turning out to be a high scoring ballgame.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> your team sucked it up nicely yesterday too. still angry i see.



Just really dont like fsu or.their fans.that contribute to.this forum. Hopefully bama will go down tonight too.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 1, 2015)

x2  even the announcer sez to run out the clock FSU


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 1, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Roll tide!



There you go! We welcome you, lol.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Can't win championships without playing defense. When you can't play defense AND turn it over you get embarrassed.
> 
> Twenty nine in a row and a NC is a great run. Ready to start the next one!!!
> 
> Go Noles!!



think they be missin Jeremy Pruitt?


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

tcward said:


> What in the name of Sam does all that mean?



They know who.they are.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to see an even 66. Come on Marcus.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 1, 2015)

This is why you play in the belk bowl!  You don't get into a mess like this!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2015)

gage said:


> loving every minute of it!!!



x2.....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You think so? Have you watched OSU play this year. What is you basis for this. Oh wait I know Bama is from the mighty SEC west


 Well yeah duh lol


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2015)

Down goes Frazier. SORRY guys but Fsu is a program that many including myself love to.hate.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

Browning, any particular theme or can you not spill the beans this early?


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2015)

JW just told Jimbo they have spotted them enough points. Time to get to work....


----------



## maker4life (Jan 1, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> think they be missin Jeremy Pruitt?



Missing those guys playing on Sundays a whole more than Pruitt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Just really dont like fsu or.their fans.that contribute to.this forum. Hopefully bama will go down tonight too.



if we do so be it. at least we got here. i would hate to see msu represent the sec.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2015)

79 people viewing this threD&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2015)

Osu has got the second string in now


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

shizam


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 1, 2015)

You know I have always liked the Noles still do, but Jamies and some of their fans make watching this enjoyable. I don't know if Bama or Ohio St. wants any of the Ducks. I tell what I would LOVE to see would be TCU vs Oregon, that would be a fun game to see.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll be the 1st Nole to say we were exposed.



Exposed? Oregon took your tommyhawks away from you and scalped y'all with them! 

FSU had a good run, no doubt about it. Y'all have been squeaking by mostly all year, you had to feel it was going to catch up with you at sometime this year.

Anyway, congrats on another fine season to y'all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> They know who.they are.



Please tell my you spent the rest of your HRA debit card last night.. You'll need the extra bandages!!

It went out as of 12/31 at midnight!

Fail State and Go TECH!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2015)

Is that OU fans mocking the Seminole chant?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> if we do so be it. at least we got here. i would hate to see msu represent the sec.



A team like GA Tech might beat em!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2015)

oh God! We will ALL have to listen to JJ now.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> 72 people viewing this thread



A reflection of how much the FSU posters on the forum have stirred the pot from atop the bandwagon. People want to watch the fall and enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Osu has got the second string in now



OSU? What game are you watching?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2015)

Perfect way to go out for winston..stomped and humiliated. Glad to see the last of that punk.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

One things for sure...... I suck at predicting football winners.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2015)

85 people now viewing this thread....can we get a C-note
.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 1, 2015)

Where da Chief at - he bows to no one but the Ducks.

I was kinda pulling for FSU for the ACC thingy. But I did enjoy Karma coming home to roost. Karma always wins.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Perfect way to go out for winston..stomped and humiliated. Glad to see the last of that punk.



And almost benched for throwing a fit and what appeared like yelling at his HC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> One things for sure...... I suck at predicting football winners.



I learned that about myself my freshman year in Athens.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Perfect way to go out for winston..stomped and humiliated. Glad to see the last of that punk.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> And almost benched for throwing a fit and what appeared like yelling at his HC.



Yes I think some bad words were exchanged between the 2 during this entertaining moment


----------



## alphachief (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> If I was a FL state fan I'd burn my colors.. I am embarrassed for you.



29-1...a NC...another top five recruiting class on the way.  I'm very proud of my team.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2015)

tied a school record for points allowed....nah...they don't miss  Pruitt at all.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2015)

Were's our good buddy Woodsman69 at? Somebody go over to his house and check on him and make sure he is all right?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Were's our good buddy Woodsman69 at? Somebody go over to his house and check on him and make sure he is all right?



Just be glad he's not posting.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 1, 2015)

GoBeez


----------



## brittthomas (Jan 1, 2015)

All streaks come to a end. Unfortunately, FSU's time was tonight. The freshmen that are on the field tonight will learn and come back smarter and stronger after this experience.

The college football world may be rid of us tonight, but we'll be back next year better than ever in the 2015 season. Tell the committee to keep a spot warm for FSU for the next few years. Congrats to Oregon on a good win.

GO NOLES!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Yes I think some bad words were exchanged between the 2 during this entertaining moment



Saturday Down South has already posted it on YouTube.  I won't embed it here because you can read Jimbo's lips.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2015)

Rex no kidding. I dunnk how any fsu fan can stick up for that guy. Pathetic really he acts like hes 12.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Well Noles fans it was a heck of a ride.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

So why isn't Jameis taking the snaps right now?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2015)

Apparently all the FSU fan talk about dynasty was really about a Duck Dynasty.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

Quitter punks won't shake hands. Typical classy Jimbo coached teams.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Apparently all the FSU fan talk about dynasty was really about a Duck Dynasty.



There's only one Dynasty

Roll Tide


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Rex no kidding. I dunnk how any fsu fan can stick up for that guy. Pathetic really he acts like hes 12.



He is the SOLE reason most of the country was pulling against FSU tonight.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

Bunch of thugs.  Majority can't congratulate Org


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Quitter punks won't shake hands. Typical classy Jimbo coached teams.



I know, right. What's up with dat?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats Oregon fans.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Classless FSU players. Can't even congratulate the other team


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> He is the SOLE reason most of the country was pulling against FSU tonight.



Bingo


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Quitter punks won't shake hands. Typical classy Jimbo coached teams.



Saw that. Most headed straight to locker room.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> He is the SOLE reason most of the country was pulling against FSU tonight.



Me included and fsu has always been my second fav team. But that guy and the way the coach/school handled him lost my intrest.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

That's what Jimbo is releasing into society.  Thx Jimbo


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2015)

Fsu got stomped.....


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

alphachief said:


> 29-1...a NC...another top five recruiting class on the way.  I'm very proud of my team.



You proud of the fact that most of the team didn't have enough character to shake the victors hand after the game? Instead they just head to the locker room? Classy!


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> You proud of the fact that most of the team didn't have enough character to shake the victors hand after the game? Instead they just head to the locker room? Classy!


Exactly


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2015)

What a disgraceful scene!!
Walking off like UM
Wouldn't happen under Bowden


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 1, 2015)

I loved watching that.... FSU got exposed and the team once again proved they have no class.... just like their leaders. TCU and Baylor both would have destroyed FSU just the same.

Good win Ducks!


----------



## Tentwing (Jan 1, 2015)

Apparently I said something I shouldn't have my post got deleted ?


----------



## Dub (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> I loved watching that.... FSU got exposed and the team once again proved they have no class.... just like their leaders. TCU and Baylor both would have destroyed FSU just the same.
> 
> Good win Ducks!





Complete and total agreement !!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> I'd love to see FSU get throttled, but they have just found a way to win all season. I don't think they will lose to Oregon. Should be a good game!



My prediction was a little off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> My prediction was a little off.





Oh SNAP,  a honest fan !!!


----------



## pnome (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> My prediction was a little off.



That's ok, so was mine...



pnome said:


> FSU blows them out 73 - 0
> 
> You heard it here first.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2015)

J-Mess misses...

•••


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 1, 2015)

While I agree that they were classless, I am not sure that they were "exposed". 29 straight wins and a National Championship is pretty impressive.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 1, 2015)

Very enjoyable to watch !!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2015)

All I have to say is congratulations Oregon. 

ODR your team sucks, see you in 10 years when your team pretends to make a run again. 

UGA fans - 1980.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats Oregon fans.



thanks


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

wife is not happy. 


T


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

For all the flack that Winston has received, at least he walked across the field to shake the Ducks players hands.  The same can't be said for many of his teammates.  Unfortunately, several Oregon players after like idiots as well after the game.


----------

